# Silverstone F1 20th July



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Anyone going? - I just got my tickets today, perhaps we could meet in a jam somewhere?

Or discuss dropping windows with Mr Shoe maker


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Are there still tickets available and how much?

Cheers Troy


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

My hubby has his


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Troy see this link...

http://bgp03.sportscogroup.com/

Still some left.....

See you there?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Still no interest - this Sunday - should I start to take this personally? ???


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I'm hopefully going up on the saturday.........anyone else going ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

i'll be there on friday (a good day to get all over the face up come & personal when it ain't too busy) with the TT & on sunday for race day (but not in the TT  ) c ya there 

btw... fastest qualifying williams' driver to win 8)


----------



## bluettone (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm going on Saturday. I'll wave at any TT I see!! Do we have a special signal for ******** members? 

Marco


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I'll be wearing a red carnation.

Actually I'll be with my mate who uses a wheelchair with a Merc Benz badge on the back. He works for them!

Should be easyer to regognise.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll be there on Sunday 8). should be on the 06:00ish bus form Hinton Aerodrome Park'n'Ride :-/.

Recently went to one of the free public test sessions and, amazingly, was allowed over to the centre with no Pit Pass. Got to meet a few of the drivers including Messrs Button and Montoya . Got home and _had_ to book my ticket for the full event (only been to practice and test days before.)

Will keep an eye out for the Merc wheelchair! I should be around Club most of the day wearing a Maclaren cap (like thousands of others :!)


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

I'll be there sunday pit-straight grandstand anybody know any good parking


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Yes - I am parking about 100 feet from the stand - read previous post and you will see why


----------

